
China has backtracked on nearly all aspects of the US draft trade agreement - NicoJuicy
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/08/china-backtracked-on-nearly-all-aspects-of-us-trade-deal-sources.html
======
NotPaidToPost
> "Lighthizer has pushed hard for an enforcement regime more like those used
> for punitive economic sanctions – such as those imposed on North Korea or
> Iran – than a typical trade deal."

Anything that looks like the good old days "foreign aggression" are sure to be
well-received by China... Not.

Are the US genuinely looking for a deal? Or do habits die hard?

~~~
tssva
Given China's long history of violating trade agreements a requirement for
verification is not unreasonable.

~~~
NotPaidToPost
Long history?

For political and historical reasons I don't see China agreeing to be under
'inspections' from a foreign country, and rightly so.

------
ggm
It would be unsurprising to find the US trade deal was asymmetric. The TPP was
massively asymmetric favouring the US and a better deal without the US

